# who says the fish leave in the winter?



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

here is my follow up to yesterdays teaser! anybody know where i can find some black drum?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

awesome catch! I need to get out there


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

That's quite a haul. Are you on a mission to single-handedly wipe out the species?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Seahawk said:


> That's quite a haul. Are you on a mission to single-handedly wipe out the species?


lmao i think there to thick to wipe out


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Great catch! Must have been a half dozen of you fishing.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..soon as the moon fades..the fishing will too....


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Loner said:


> ..soon as the moon fades..the fishing will too....


nah we got atleast another month of this, its the same every year caught them inshore by the dozens last year till feb then they moved to the wrecks


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> nah we got atleast another month of this, its the same every year caught them inshore by the dozens last year till feb then they moved to the wrecks



I think that Loner was referring to Spring tides VS Neap tides... Although it should just be getting good right now, as we're back on Spring tides.


----------

